

Dealing with Severe dry eyes syndrome - csomar
http://omarabid.com/severe-dry-eyes-syndrome

======
brg
Dry eye was the cause of the worst pain in my life. The air in my hotel was
extremely arid, and my eyelid stuck to my eye while I was asleep. When I
awoke, I rubbed my eyes and tore my cornea.

At first, it felt like I had sleep in my eyes and only needed drops. About an
hour later my eyes would not start watering, and the pain became unbearable
and nearly caused me to pass out. It lasted for about 2 hours.

Interestingly, the pain subsided extremely quickly as the eye healed. I wore a
contact bandage for a few days, and the eye healed without further incidence.
But am now always worried about a recurrence of this.

